# Ecks's home gym



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

Figured I'd start a thread about my new home gym that I'm gonna start up. Been looking around for a while now and this is what I'm leaving towards. Took out a 3000 dollar loan that I'll pay off in a year

Here's the rogue rack I'm getting. Dys has it too and loves it. It has a mono attachment that I will be getting also 

http://www.roguefitness.com/rogue-r-3-power-rack

Here's a bench I found and seems to have awesome reviews. Supposed to be really solid


http://www.ironmaster.com/products/super-bench

Then the bar im getting is either rogue power bar or the rogue westside power bar. The westside one is 325 and is perfect for squat and bench. 

Rogue also sells some plates. Just the regular standard barbell plates I can get 12 for 770 dollars shipped. Kinda expensive but I like nice shit and don't have the patience for looking on Craigslist and getting one plate here and there. 

Just those things are about 2100 bucks. With the rest I'll buy matt's for the floor and some smaller weights. Maybe some dumbbells. 

Just thought I'd share. I'm kinda excited to slam some iron around whenever I want and don't have to worry about getting a sitter or going on the weekends when i could be spending that time with the family 

Any suggestions on equipment is welcome. 

Oh and I already have a Texas deadlift bar


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

Ecks' home gym. Not ecks's. I'm dumb


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2016)

Go with a cheaper bench and get a thompson fat pad.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Hell yeah I like that rack.  I think there is a dip attachment for that model.  I was thinking of getting one like it a while ago.  

Nice selections.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Go with a cheaper bench and get a thompson fat pad.



I've read so much about benches and all the cheaper ones people bitch about wobbling or even cracking with lots of weight on them. The bench isn't certain yet but I keep going back to that one

What's the Thompson fat pad?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Hell yeah I like that rack.  I think there is a dip attachment for that model.  I was thinking of getting one like it a while ago.
> 
> Nice selections.



They make so many different attachments for rogue racks it crazy. Butttt they're pricey. I'll eventually build on to it. 

Spud inc makes a little pulley attachment that they sell on rogues site that is only like 90 bucks but its good for tricep pushdowns and shit. I'll add that too I think

I love this kind of shit. Lol. Like a little kid at Christmas.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2016)

Go with the power bar over the Westside. And raw steel finish. We have a couple black zinc bars, they feel slick even with chalk and knurling. It's weird.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've read so much about benches and all the cheaper ones people bitch about wobbling or even cracking with lots of weight on them. The bench isn't certain yet but I keep going back to that one
> 
> What's the Thompson fat pad?



Rogue sells the fat pad. It's wider and thicker (much like myself) which supports the shoulders and therefore protects the pec and rotators.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Go with the power bar over the Westside. And raw steel finish. We have a couple black zinc bars, they feel slick even with chalk and knurling. It's weird.



Why just the normal power bar over the westside? U ever use the westside? Says it has less whip than the power bar.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

Actually now that I check again the westside and regular power bars both have the same tensile strength. I thought the westside was higher. Fukk it that'll save me 80 bucks


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Why just the normal power bar over the westside? U ever use the westside? Says it has less whip than the power bar.



Because unless things changed the Westside comes in zinc only. 
Also every review I've read says you can't tell any difference between the two at all as far as whip is concerned. I squat and bench with the power bar and love it.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 11, 2016)

Now you can lift naked and post up ball sack hanging vids


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Because unless things changed the Westside comes in zinc only.
> Also every review I've read says you can't tell any difference between the two at all as far as whip is concerned. I squat and bench with the power bar and love it.



Yeah I just saw that. Thanks tool. 

One thing I need for my gym is your homemade knee wrap tucker. Hahaha


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Now you can lift naked and post up ball sack hanging vids



Well duh of course.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Now you can lift naked and post up coin purse  hanging vids



Like it really hangs lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2016)

nice man..Its cool having a home gym..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

So for the rack, 12 45lb plates and power bar the total with shipping was 1700. Not as bad as I thought. Shipping was only 175 I thought I was gonna get raped on that but its coming from Ohio and I'm in NY.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> So for the rack, 12 45lb plates and power bar the total with shipping was 1700. Not as bad as I thought. Shipping was only 175 I thought I was gonna get raped on that but its coming from Ohio and I'm in NY.



dont forget the ab roller


----------



## Runningwild (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey Ecks that's awesome man.  I am totally jealous.  We are planning on buying and moving into a new home in the next two years and once we do that is going to be one of my first projects is putting together a home gym


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> So for the rack, 12 45lb plates and power bar the total with shipping was 1700. Not as bad as I thought. Shipping was only 175 I thought I was gonna get raped on that but its coming from Ohio and I'm in NY.



Start shopping Craigslist for a set of 100lb plates.  You are gonna need these.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Why just the normal power bar over the westside? U ever use the westside? Says it has less whip than the power bar.



Same damn bar it is just black coated across the whole bar. (From what I read.) the link I put in my thread had some info on it. He did reviews on those bars.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Start shopping Craigslist for a set of 100lb plates.  You are gonna need these.



I've been looking trust me. Everyone I call is sold already. Free weights are a hot thing on Craigslist


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Start shopping Craigslist for a set of 100lb plates.  You are gonna need these.



And I don't know if I'll need 100s cus I'm gonna do a bbing show with snake next year. 165lb class.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> And I don't know if I'll need 100s cus I'm gonna do a bbing show with snake next year. 165lb class.



I believe you


----------



## saltylifter (Sep 11, 2016)

Dude gyms around here are always going under and selling gym equipment cheap all the time. Check that out so your not dropping all that money on new equipment.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 11, 2016)

Completely jealous of the rack, Brother. My cage is functional but a POS compared to what you're got coming. 

N00D Squat Pics are forthcoming then, yea? 

Enjoy it, Mate!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Dude gyms around here are always going under and selling gym equipment cheap all the time. Check that out so your not dropping all that money on new equipment.



I know man I've been looking for months. I'd rather buy a nice rack and be done with it. When I go to the gym everything I do is in a rack besides bench. But that can be done in a rack. And there is so much shit that u can add on to rogue racks its nuts.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks like a nice set up dude. Similar to my set up I found on craigslist (I got lucky...)


----------



## Dex (Sep 12, 2016)

Ecks, did you stop by my gym tonight? There was a guy who did 4 reps of 500lbs on bench and I figured it must be Ecks.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 12, 2016)

Dex said:


> Ecks, did you stop by my gym tonight? There was a guy who did 4 reps of 500lbs on bench and I figured it must be Ecks.



Na man I don't do sets of 4 with 500. Only sets of 8 or more.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 12, 2016)

Shit I fell like "Lenny" from "Of Mice and Men"

...tell me about the Gym Eks!
...tell how we are going to tend the rabbits 

In other words I'm stoked!


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 12, 2016)

how big of a space are you working with?  I'd love to do something like this but don't really have the space.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 12, 2016)

DarksideSix said:


> how big of a space are you working with?  I'd love to do something like this but don't really have the space.



Half my basement. It's probably like a 15 by 20 foot area.


----------



## Dex (Sep 13, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> http://rochester.craigslist.org/spo/5772681561.html
> 
> Just found that on Craigslist. Never hears or seen those plates but he's an ex powerlifter which is cool. Might go grab those this weekend.



Damn, $400 for the whole set? I spent $260 on 4 damn 45s.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Figured I'd start a thread about my new home gym that I'm gonna start up. Been looking around for a while now and this is what I'm leaving towards. Took out a 3000 dollar loan that I'll pay off in a year
> 
> Here's the rogue rack I'm getting. Dys has it too and loves it. It has a mono attachment that I will be getting also
> 
> ...



How's the home gym working out? Happy with all the equipment? I was getting ready to build one myself but I seem to have a problem with ceiling height, I have some damn AC duct that prevents me from fitting a 90" tall rack in my basement, I'm limited to about 85". 

Scratch that, I just found out the R-3 comes in a shorty model that's only 7" tall. That may work.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 15, 2016)

Diz I haven't even ordered anything yet. I gotta get my ass to the bank first and sign for the loan. I'm lazy. 

And Yea that rack comes in a shirt version. Rogue is the way to go man they have so Much shit to add on to the racks


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 15, 2016)

Honestly I have the 7-6 version because I have plenty of head room. If I could do it again I'd get the shorty anyways.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 15, 2016)

Why's that dys?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 15, 2016)

Because jumping up to do pull ups and hang bands gets old. I ohp outside the rack anyways


----------



## stonetag (Sep 15, 2016)

Looking tight ecks!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 17, 2016)

Just ordered the bench. Gonna order the rack and bar tomorrow or call rogue and see if I can get anything free out of it. I hears if u call and talk to a rep sometimes they add some goodies in there


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 18, 2016)

3pm tomorrow going to pick up 650 pounds of plates for 400 bucks from that powerlifter. Can't wait to meet him guy has won a few national competitions he said. Should be interesting.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 18, 2016)

Rack, mono attachment and westside powerbar have been ordered. Ahhh can't ****ing wait. I might sleep with my new bar on my new bench in my new rack!!!


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 18, 2016)

You're gonna regret that black zinc


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You're gonna regret that black zinc



I read up on it. Guys didn't complain about it from what I've read. And I'm not gonna be pulling with it. I wanted it so I bought it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You're gonna regret that black zinc



Anddddd Texas deadlift bars are black zinc and I have zero problems with that bar being slick. Love that bar


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 18, 2016)

Personal preference I guess. We have a Texas DL and a raw rogue DL. I get a lot better grip on the rogue.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2016)

Picked up the 675 pounds of plates today. They are made by new York barbell I guess. Only made to order. They are in fantastic condition and look and feel like some of the best plates I've ever seen. So happy. This was a steal. I'll take pics when I get everything together in the basement. 

Was looking at some adjustable dumbells online and found these for 230 bucks. 

http://www.titan.fitness/checkout/cart/

Read good things about them. They only go up to 100 pounds each but would be fine for curls and flies and raises and other shit. Eventually I'd have to get some big boys for pressing and rows. What y'all ma****as think? Gay? Kinda gay? Super gay?

I've looked at those select a weight dB's but those are expensive as fukk. Eh I'll keep browsing, no hurry on the dbs. 

And I found this video and gonna make my platform the same way but a little smaller

https://youtu.be/3gqlfWXdWVs

Seems simple enough.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2016)

http://www.newyorkbarbells.com/im-5206.html

There's the site of the place he got the plates from. Things are sweet and pretty thin.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> http://www.newyorkbarbells.com/im-5206.html
> 
> There's the site of the place he got the plates from. Things are sweet and pretty thin.



Mine are black like those but have a handle in them. Not bad price for the quality brand new either. Less than a buck a pound.


----------



## Milo (Sep 19, 2016)

Even if you have problems with the zinc, you could always take sandpaper to it. The Texas DL bar in my gym is so worn I didn't even know it used to be black. So shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Picked up the 675 pounds of plates today. They are made by new York barbell I guess. Only made to order. They are in fantastic condition and look and feel like some of the best plates I've ever seen. So happy. This was a steal. I'll take pics when I get everything together in the basement.
> 
> Was looking at some adjustable dumbells online and found these for 230 bucks.
> 
> ...




Ecks, why not get some olympic dumbbells and you can change the weight to whatever you like. I got this set and it came with a preacher curl bar too....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...c+dumbbell&dpPl=1&dpID=31B5JVGWYXL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 19, 2016)

When are you planning to buy all this ? I want to see pictures


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> When are you planning to buy all this ? I want to see pictures



I already did buy everything except the dbs. Rogue is shipping everything this Wednesday.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2016)

Milo said:


> Even if you have problems with the zinc, you could always take sandpaper to it. The Texas DL bar in my gym is so worn I didn't even know it used to be black. So shouldn't be a problem.



Yeah my DL bar is worn down and has the silver look Ina few spots. 

Dan I didn't even think of that.  Good call man.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah my DL bar is worn down and has the silver look Ina few spots.
> 
> Dan I didn't even think of that.  Good call man.



Ya dude, i'll admit they are kinda awkward when you get some weight on them, but they work and they saved me a shit-ton of money buying a full/half set of dumbbells....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Ya dude, i'll admit they are kinda awkward when you get some weight on them, but they work and they saved me a shit-ton of money buying a full/half set of dumbbells....



Yeah I was just thinking about that and how they would feel weird. I dunno I don't need them anytime soon. Already spent enough money lol


----------



## stonetag (Sep 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Picked up the 675 pounds of plates today. They are made by new York barbell I guess. Only made to order. They are in fantastic condition and look and feel like some of the best plates I've ever seen. So happy. This was a steal. I'll take pics when I get everything together in the basement.
> 
> Was looking at some adjustable dumbells online and found these for 230 bucks.
> 
> ...


 I suppose we could deal with kinda gay, but super gay.......


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Picked up the 675 pounds of plates today. They are made by new York barbell I guess. Only made to order. They are in fantastic condition and look and feel like some of the best plates I've ever seen. So happy. This was a steal. I'll take pics when I get everything together in the basement.
> 
> Was looking at some adjustable dumbells online and found these for 230 bucks.
> 
> ...



3 Minutes in brah, 175lbs per hand, get some!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah dizz and those things are like 2 grand


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah dizz and those things are like 2 grand



Bwahahha!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2016)

http://www.gymdirect.com.au/shop/cr...tion-50cm-spin-lock-olympic-dumbbell-handles/

I want some spin lock db handles. Do normal Olympic plates fit on these?  I mean fit snug


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> http://www.gymdirect.com.au/shop/cr...tion-50cm-spin-lock-olympic-dumbbell-handles/
> 
> I want some spin lock db handles. Do normal Olympic plates fit on these?  I mean fit snug



Come on Dizz do some research and make a chart lol. These look solid but I need to know if normal 2inch plates fit on there. I ain't buying no 1 inch plates fukk all that


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Come on Dizz do some research and make a chart lol. These look solid but I need to know if normal 2inch plates fit on there. I ain't buying no 1 inch plates fukk all that



I got a set of db handles like these from sports authority when they were going out of business for $15.00 ea, but they don't have the spin lock collars, which are sweet. I'd never do db presses with mine. They work ok but I don't trust them and def don't need to take a 1/4 off the dome if the collar fails haha.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> http://www.gymdirect.com.au/shop/cr...tion-50cm-spin-lock-olympic-dumbbell-handles/
> 
> I want some spin lock db handles. Do normal Olympic plates fit on these?  I mean fit snug



Those are like mine. They do alright - dont come loose during a set. They loosen a bit over multiple sets so I'm in the habit of giving 'em a twist in between each one, especially if I'm going overhead with 'em.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I got a set of db handles like these from sports authority when they were going out of business for $15.00 ea, but they don't have the spin lock collars, which are sweet. I'd never do db presses with mine. They work ok but I don't trust them and def don't need to take a 1/4 off the dome if the collar fails haha.



Haha yeah that's why I want the spin lock kind. Collars don't hold the weights on there good enough. Maybe I'll order these fukkers


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2016)

Normal plates are too big for those. Fukk


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Normal plates are too big for those. Fukk



Check elitefts. I think they have a set that holds oly plates.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 23, 2016)

So ups calls me today talking me they have my rack and bar and shit from rogue and I need to set up a delivery date. I say tomorrow and they say the next available day we have is next Wednesday!!!! I ****ing snapped. Seriously? 6 ****ing days for u to deliver something ten miles from your warehouse? I said I'll cone get it tomorrow. Fukkers. Guess that 180 dollars shipping was really worth it


----------



## Dtownry (Sep 23, 2016)

Address?  I'll be over in 10


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 23, 2016)

When's the Super Bench arrive?


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 23, 2016)

Thinking of you Ecks!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 23, 2016)

Everything is in my garage right now. Bench came today and I picked up the rack and shit today. 

Getting up early tomorrow to get some mats and will set everything up tomorrow. Will post pics when its all done. So fukking pumped


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 23, 2016)

Hell yeah.......


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 23, 2016)

I didn't even get to look at my new sexy bar before I came to work. I might rub one out on it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 24, 2016)

Pics, you bloody wanker!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 24, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Pics, you bloody wanker!!!



Tomorrow buddy. It'll all be set up tomorrow. 

And would u prefer me naked benching squatting or pulling??? Or all three?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 24, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Tomorrow buddy. It'll all be set up tomorrow.
> 
> And would u prefer me naked benching squatting or pulling??? Or all three?



Nude Sumo Deads, please.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 24, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Tomorrow buddy. It'll all be set up tomorrow.
> 
> And would u prefer me naked benching squatting or pulling??? Or all three?



Well whatever you decide, DON'T TUCK AND PULL. It'll rip your balls off. I did the silence of the lambs pull once...TRT for life.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 24, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Tomorrow buddy. It'll all be set up tomorrow.
> 
> And would u prefer me naked benching squatting or pulling??? Or all three?



All three of course!


----------



## Milo (Sep 26, 2016)

We want pics! We want pics!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2016)

Home gym https://imgur.com/gallery/Ykxpk

So I put it all together yesterday. Holy **** it was a pain in the balls. Had to carry 7 100 pound mats in my basement my myself. I did a 12x10' flooring with 3/4" mats then put two 3x4 foot mats over that where I deadlift. The rack is ****ing solid. Doesn't rock or move at all. Very impressed

The bench is a tank. A little higher than the average bench but I can put plates under my feet if I have to
 Its worth it. Its made with some serious quality. 

In pumped to actually try the mono Tuesday with some heavy squats

So there it is. I couldn't be happier. Now its time to add things here and there.


----------



## saltylifter (Sep 26, 2016)

I like your pink lawn mower. I can see you out mowing the lawn with it. Also cute pony.. nice gym man 
Its coming together


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2016)

Lol salty I should take a picture of the other half of my basement. ****ing toys EVERYWHEREEEEEEEEE


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks good Ecks. I've looked at that bench online before, it looks like a really cool bench.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> Looks good Ecks. I've looked at that bench online before, it looks like a really cool bench.



I really can't say enough about it. I was shocked at how nice it is. Very happy.

And I'll put the mono to the test this week with some 600 pound squats and the bench with some singles at 475. I'll let u guys know how it goes


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh and that westside power bars knurling is ****ing awesome. Very Aggressive. Love it.


----------



## saltylifter (Sep 26, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Lol salty I should take a picture of the other half of my basement. ****ing toys EVERYWHEREEEEEEEEE



All of them are yours I'm sure lol. 
Glad it all finally came together for ya big guy.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 26, 2016)

I was going to say something about the little pink bubble lawn mower, but Salty beat me to it..... 
Honestly tho bro, it looks great. Gotta be a good feeling to have your home-gym becoming a reality.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I was going to say something about the little pink bubble lawn mower, but Salty beat me to it.....
> Honestly tho bro, it looks great. Gotta be a good feeling to have your home-gym becoming a reality.



Its does feel good to know I can do downstairs and slam some iron around whenever I want. Its nothing special but a barbell, rack and some weights is all I need for my goals. Maybe some dbs in the future


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 26, 2016)

Great set up ECK


----------



## DF (Sep 26, 2016)

Very nice X!  I'm sure I'll be coming back to this thread once my basement is cleared of JUNK!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 26, 2016)

That little pink lawn mower is one sorry excuse for a prowler....


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 26, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> That little pink lawn mower is one sorry excuse for a prowler....









Looks like it's in the middle of repairs with the socket wrench close by. LOl


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> That little pink lawn mower is one sorry excuse for a prowler....



I stack the kids and wife on it and get a hell of a workout with it.


----------



## Deadliftking (Oct 2, 2016)

This is something i have been looking into sorting out a home gym!! put some pics up so we can see you progress please


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 2, 2016)

I forgot to post about this week testing out the rack

So Tuesday I had to hit 585 for two singles on squats it was the first time using the mono attachment. The thing is so fukking awesome. So glad I spent the extra money and got the mono. And even with almost 600 pounds on the rack, it dont budge it seriously feels like its part of the house. 

Then yesterday I had to hit two single on bench with 475. Again the rack is a ****ing tank. Doesn't shake wobble or anything. Rogue shit might be a little pricey but they make some durable quality stuff. Highly recommend.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 2, 2016)

Strong work, impressive numbers.  Sounds like a stellar rack.  Enjoy your gym brother.


----------



## Milo (Oct 2, 2016)

Rogue is still half the price of EliteFTS. **** that shit. $1k for an adjustable bench Dave Tate?
Let's see a vid of the monolift in action!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 2, 2016)

Milo said:


> Rogue is still half the price of EliteFTS. **** that shit. $1k for an adjustable bench Dave Tate?
> Let's see a vid of the monolift in action!



I won't squat again heavy until after my meet. I can take a quick video with like 135 on there if u want to show u how it works?


----------



## stonetag (Oct 2, 2016)

Sweet start to your gym ecks, like you said db's would round it up.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 2, 2016)

Rig looks amazing Ecks! Helluva set up!


----------



## Milo (Oct 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I won't squat again heavy until after my meet. I can take a quick video with like 135 on there if u want to show u how it works?


Yeah man really just looking for an action vid. To see if it's worth the $350


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 2, 2016)

Milo said:


> Yeah man really just looking for an action vid. To see if it's worth the $350



I'll go make a video in a min for you. Clothed or not clothed?


----------



## Milo (Oct 3, 2016)

Wear something sexy babe


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 3, 2016)

Don't mind my daughter talking my ear off. She don't leave my side. Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 3, 2016)

God damn its hard to get the bar into position when I don't stretch and warm up.


----------



## Milo (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks cool as shit. Definitely getting that.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 3, 2016)

Milo said:


> Looks cool as shit. Definitely getting that.



Fukk yeah man. Def worth it. It felt sooooo good not having to walk out 585 last week. Felt like I was cheating lol


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 3, 2016)

Ecks just likes to make me jealous!


----------

